# New (first) Mantis!



## caldoer (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally got my Spiny Flower Mantis yesterday. I was waiting by the door and checking the mail every so often since tracking said it was on its way. Finding a slip saying I wasn't available was annoying, a knock or doorbell ring would have been fantastic, -1 postal service. He didn't get far so I tracked him down and he said he would stop by again, going to greet him when he brought me my package- he dropped it from chest height... -100 points &gt;_&lt; Fortunately for me and the mantis, the packaging was excellent! Cute little guy, though I'm used to tarantulas with poor vision so when he snaps his head in my direction when I approach from 2-3' away- that always surprises me.

Initial photos/first feeding







Enclosure with wired together/wrapped fake flowers/leaves. FirBark/SpangMoss substrate, and a digital Therm/Hygro combo. Container is VERY clear plastic with a good thickness. Also bought a lamp with a bulb for more natural lighting.






It was funny after I put the light on, the mantis started rocking side to side and wiggling around, then stretching out its arms and turning in circles- dancing? :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2010)

he was prob startled, and go punch the post man for me too! Not sure if u have enough molting room in there but the contaner looks nice.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 16, 2010)

It was funny after I put the light on, the mantis started rocking side to side and wiggling around, then stretching out its arms and turning in circles- dancing?  :blink: 

Ha, ha! It does look like dancing, doesn't it? When you turned on the light, he saw his own reflection and was getting ready to attack/eat himself!


----------



## austin (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a very nice cage and a stunning mantis. Congrats


----------



## caldoer (Jun 16, 2010)

The digital thermometer is on an edge and the leaves/flowers wrap around the edge of the container, so there are several spots to hang from and a large clear opening in the center. Its about 4.5" of space in the middle and 3x the size of the mantid seemed to be a general rule? It's only about 1/2" right now but when its bigger I guess I was making the assumption he would go for the large open space in the center :mellow:  If it gets too big I can always take out some substrate and re-twist the wire to make about 6" of room. I hope its enough space! I was worried considering its size if I had more room it might never get its food


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh it will get its din din ok! Make sure u tell it to hang in the middle



. They never do what u expect them to, good luck with your little fella!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice enclosure. Much more than is needed but nice.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats. Really cool species. One of my faves anyway.


----------



## caldoer (Jun 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Nice enclosure. Much more than is needed but nice.


Yes, I imagine if I get more, each additional enclosure will be less decorated. My first tarantula setup had a fake cactus, a tipped over flower pot, some decorative rocks/bark accents, and a starter hole ready for a burrow. These days all he has is the flower pot, a water dish, and dirt =)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 16, 2010)

caldoer said:


> The digital thermometer is on an edge and the leaves/flowers wrap around the edge of the container, so there are several spots to hang from and a large clear opening in the center. Its about 4.5" of space in the middle and 3x the size of the mantid seemed to be a general rule? It's only about 1/2" right now but when its bigger I guess I was making the assumption he would go for the large open space in the center :mellow:  If it gets too big I can always take out some substrate and re-twist the wire to make about 6" of room. I hope its enough space! *I was worried considering its size if I had more room it might never get its food *


Yeah, I used to think that a mantis would not be exposed to enough prey if its enclosure were too large, though Christian, who keeps his mantids in large enclosures argued the opposite view. Keeping about three mantids (gongies) in a 12" cube and reading the long thread by Tony who kept one orchid mantis in a largish vivarium, have made me change my mind. Flying insects in particular (and orchids much prefer flying insects; they live on orchids, right?) will be attracted to the brightest part of your enclosure with the "best" colors. Your mantis will see, and possibly hear, this and move to the right spot!

BTW, although I am sure that the "dance" that orchids and ghosts go through, is a predatory behavior. I think that in these heavily camouflaged mantids, the movement helps to mask its true shape from prey and also, perhaps, predators.


----------



## hogosha (Jun 17, 2010)

caldoer said:


> Finally got my Spiny Flower Mantis yesterday. I was waiting by the door and checking the mail every so often since tracking said it was on its way. Finding a slip saying I wasn't available was annoying, a knock or doorbell ring would have been fantastic, -1 postal service. He didn't get far so I tracked him down and he said he would stop by again, going to greet him when he brought me my package- he dropped it from chest height... -100 points &gt;_&lt; Fortunately for me and the mantis, the packaging was excellent! Cute little guy, though I'm used to tarantulas with poor vision so when he snaps his head in my direction when I approach from 2-3' away- that always surprises me.
> 
> Initial photos/first feeding
> 
> ...


Very nice looking home for your mantis. I like those mantids too. I have 2 of them (P.wahlbergi) now. Unfortunatly both females so no babies this time around.

Is there more ventilation than the few holes I see drilled in the upper sides and top? I think there might be an issue with that if the mantis can't get more fresh air. It's not the breathing of oxygen but the other things that grow in a stale atmosphere that will cause the problems.

Anyone else think this or am I just an "air fanatic"?  

Mikey


----------



## caldoer (Jun 17, 2010)

Mikey said:


> Is there more ventilation than the few holes I see drilled in the upper sides and top? I think there might be an issue with that if the mantis can't get more fresh air. It's not the breathing of oxygen but the other things that grow in a stale atmosphere that will cause the problems.
> 
> Anyone else think this or am I just an "air fanatic"?
> 
> Mikey


Actually that all there is for ventilation, about 18 holes on each of the 2 sides and 42+ on the lid. I wanted more on the sides but I found out my drill is rated for 2/16" bit as the low end and I have a 1/16". I wasn't sure how big the mantis was going to be when I got it and didn't want anything to crawl out, I might get a larger bit but I do plan on at least doubling the number of holes.


----------



## Chief Tom (Jun 17, 2010)

I would be furious if a postal worker dropped my package on purpose like that. Plus he didn't even ring the bell. I would report him, sounds like he has an attitude problem.


----------



## caldoer (Jun 17, 2010)

Chief Tom said:


> I would be furious if a postal worker dropped my package on purpose like that.


I don't think it was on purpose, he grabbed the box with one hand and was checking the name/address when it fell.

Mikey brought up ventilation and that had been on my mind, the humidity in the enclosure only dropped 3% over 48 hours which seems low to me (even though I have no baseline for the value!). Jumped up to a 1/8" bit and went to town on the lid,






I'll have to see how much this changes and how big my hatched houseflies are before I adjust the sides.


----------



## Chief Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

oh,.....well if he wasn't irritated then it is a different story. It would still suck though, thankfully your mantid/s came out fine.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool enclosure! Where did you get that from?


----------



## caldoer (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Cool enclosure! Where did you get that from?


$6 at Walmart, it was in the glass container section which was surprisingly about 60% plastic stuff.


----------



## hogosha (Jun 18, 2010)

caldoer said:


> I don't think it was on purpose, he grabbed the box with one hand and was checking the name/address when it fell.
> 
> Mikey brought up ventilation and that had been on my mind, the humidity in the enclosure only dropped 3% over 48 hours which seems low to me (even though I have no baseline for the value!). Jumped up to a 1/8" bit and went to town on the lid,
> 
> I'll have to see how much this changes and how big my hatched houseflies are before I adjust the sides.


Those might be enough in the top but I think the sides might need some work too. What I have done on a couple of small aquarium type containers is cut a square-ish hole in the sides and put a nice fine mesh/net material over it. Usually attached with hot glue. The low temp hot glue is less sticky for me when it cools and is non-toxic so it won't hurt your little friends. Just takes a lot of practice to not make a mess with the strings it always wants to leave behind when I do it.  An example of the material I use would be -&gt; http://mantisplace.com/mantisgeneralsupplies.html#IC

Lots of ventilation and no critters can escape. And if it's on the sides it won't mar the nice clear front viewing window you have on that container. Also you can mist through the mesh without having to open the container up. Saves escapes on feeders when they are the flying kind.

Mikey


----------



## caldoer (Jun 18, 2010)

Mikey said:


> Lots of ventilation and no critters can escape. And if it's on the sides it won't mar the nice clear front viewing window you have on that container. Also you can mist through the mesh without having to open the container up. Saves escapes on feeders when they are the flying kind.
> 
> Mikey


Yea, the mantis can't climb the plastic but all the holes I put in the lid are more than enough to grab on to, hanging from the top seems to be its new favorite location. Setting up some access for misting/feeding from one of the sides is looking like a good idea.


----------

